
If something happens to us key parts of CableGate will be released automatically - nreece
http://jonslattery.blogspot.com/2010/12/assange-if-something-happens-to-us-key.html
======
tomjen3
This is the classical issue when you have only one big bomb: you may be able
to scare people but you can only do so if they believe you are going to
trigger it, but if you do so, you can on longer scare them.

